

UK opposition party force vote on NASA hacker Gary McKinnon's extradition case  - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/security/cybercrime/news/index.cfm?newsid=15711

======
monkeygrinder
There are two main parties in the UK - Labour and Conservative. Labour would
be similar to Democrats, and Conservative is broadly equivalent to the
Republican party.

What is more surprising is that the fate of a hacker has become a political
election issue (it's almost election time in UK), which goes to show the
growing appreciation of the importance of IT to government for critical
services.

------
biohacker42
UK conservatives are far more conservative then the US conservatives. I hope
they win, and Gary is not extradited.

~~~
sadiq
If you look at many of the Tory policies, they're very very much to the left
of the Republicans and even many Democrats.

~~~
biohacker42
That's what's called "libertarianism" in the US. That's what I meant by my
above statement, as in this is what "true" conservatism looks like.

~~~
sp332
To all the downvoters: "conservative" and "liberal" mean very different things
in the US and UK.

